# The Music of John Psathas



## davidlockeridge (Sep 20, 2011)

John Psathas is one of the busiest and most successful composers in the world at the minute.

He writes music for the most virtuosic and influential musicians in the world, usually pushing the boundaries of there technique, skill and musicality.

A good piece to introduce you to John Psathas is his work Happy Tachyons.






This recording is from when i did the Australian premiere this month. Using pounding and fast rhythms, this work calls on some of the hardest concepts in percussion performance, like playing two instruments at the same time.

I hope you enjoy this recording and leave your comments !!


----------

